# What happened to Schimmel Performance?!



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

I've been in the VW scene since the early 2000's and always appreciated and respected Bill Schimmel and what he brought to the VW motorsport community, but recent i've not had the best of experience..

Over the past 3 months, i've called twice, and sent two emails. none of which were replied to in anyway, I understand if he is too busy to complete some work on my car, that is fine and good for him for being so sucessful and busy; but, it is poor business practice not to even awknowledge a customers calls and emails. Over the past years i've purchased many items from SP and never had an issued with him until now..

Is anyone else having similar problems? I would had to see this great resource lost due to poor buisness practices.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

yup
seems he is too busy to take my money for is fuel pump for mk3's
oh well, :thumbdown:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Weird?.. Bill personally called me about a month ago when they didn't have a part in stock. He said he would ship it as soon as they got in stock or he would refund my money asap. This was for a $14 fuel fitting. Seems like he had time for me?...


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, couple months ago he answered questions I had about a short block he built for someone else, not even me! Bought it second hand, never run, but still, he told me everything I need to know:thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds like the guy got too busy all of a sudden. I've been running my own business for 8 years and it happens even to the most hard-working committed people.

Guaranteed he's stressed to the max and feels bad about every email and call that he can't keep up with. Been there.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SMG8vT said:


> Guaranteed he's stressed to the max and feels bad about every email and call that he can't keep up with. Been there.


 :thumbup:
Bill's a good guy and we will vouch for him. Being busy in this industry blows...

I personally have been down the 350-400+ emails in a single day. If you come in the office @ 9am you do not move from your chair until minimum lunch time. Give him a call in the morning and see if he answers:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

If you are doing that much business that you cannot reply to email you hire more people.

/excuses :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If you are doing that much business that you cannot reply to email you hire more people.
> 
> /excuses :laugh:


....does not matter how many people you hire. 
When people want to email YOU , they email YOU regardless of how many people you employ. Even with our [email protected] and [email protected] , half of those emails still have to be forwarded to me for an effective reply.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

SMG8vT said:


> Been there.


I did the business thing for 15+ yrs & i agree as i been there. 

And as stated above, no matter how many people you hire, Bill still has to be the one answering inquiries.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Never had a problem getting a hold of Bill. Might be a day or two from when I call/email, not a big deal in my book. Are you sure your emails are not landing in a spam filter?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

guys I work at a restaurant while I'm attending college,and sometimes it just gets so slam packed that its ridiculous and you have like 13 tables to wait on and it just cannot physically be done in time. I'm on SP's side,hes gotta be ridiculously busy and stressed out especially now that winters coming and all the big boost builds are under construction...and you know everyone's going to want their car done for the spring.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am still working on last year's to-do list.

Give him a bit, I am still waiting a call back from him for me to head there to work on something FOR him.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

CTdubbin7 said:


> guys I work at a restaurant while I'm attending college,and sometimes it just gets so slam packed that its ridiculous and you have like 13 tables to wait on and it just cannot physically be done in time. I'm on SP's side,hes gotta be ridiculously busy and stressed out especially now that winters coming and all the big boost builds are under construction...and you know everyone's going to want their car done for the spring.


This is not really the same scenario here lol. Ive been in Bill's shops probably 4-5 times a year or two ago while he was building a motor for me. The phone literally rings the entire time and no one answers it. I stopped calling him and just started showing up to check on progress because calling was a waste of time. Email was a 50/50 shot on a response. About a week ago I called to ask him a question and was curious to see if someone would answer the phone and surprisingly the phone was answered on the first ring. I believe his wife or girlfriend is answering phones for him now. It seems he is really trying to get on top of some customer service over there as he built a new website that is much nicer than the old one. Try emailing. I know he goes to a lot of events and closes shop for a few days.


----------



## rtolay (Dec 14, 2005)

i ve been dealing with Bill for 7 years without a problem, he is actually the only guy that would actually help u n answer question without giving the run around or like some other that they wont tell u anything cause u might still something from them, will stay dealing with him as long as he is in business


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

You have to email more than once to get the authentication request back from his spam filter; reply all to your original message and be brief. :thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbup: for Bill Schimmel and team.

Great service and quality work, I highly recommend. They do return phone calls and emails you just gotta stand in line some times. Don't give up trying they must be super busy.


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

I don't want anyone to think that i am bashing Bill in any stretch of the imagination.. Bill is great, hence me trying to get a hold of him... I was just wondering if anyone else is having similar issues.. I know he will get back to me sooner or later.
:thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

bill is around i spoke with him last week.. he is just busy and doesnt have alot of help at his shop so he is doing mostly everything. it is tough and sucks to not be able to get ahold of someone but he will return your emails. i yell at him for ya


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> If you are doing that much business that you cannot reply to email you hire more people.
> 
> /excuses :laugh:


funny you say that because i e-mailed you about something and never got a reply.... :banghead:

in reguards to the o/p bill is kind of a one man show from the times i have been up there... and that is tough. he will answer you eventually. some seasons are busier then others so sometimes it doesnt pay to hire someone for 4 to 5 months out of the year and have to take the time to show them how everything works etc.... just for the busy season. bill and i have had some differences in the past but we worked them out and he is a stand up guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

When? While I try, I am not the best at email- that is why we have a dedicated email (which does not go to me, because i'm a nerdy engineer that sucks at customer service), and an 800 number...

Anybody that has any questions for us should email [email protected] or call 888.60.INTENG - you WILL get help those ways, guaranteed. :thumbup:


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

I like Bill alot, cool guy knows his stuff, but he sucks at calling you back. I hate chasing people and parts.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

I just did business with Bill for a diff install. I also bought some parts from him. He always got back to me right away. He also took an hour plus to BS with me about my build and gave me a lot of advice. I did all my business at the shop and his shop was totally full. So I would say he may just be really busy.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

He is one of the best at what he does....with that said he calls the shots haha


----------



## 91 golf4drvr6 (Jun 13, 2003)

Been in contact with Bill in the past month. Had to get through his spam filter first and he has gone out of his way to get me all the info I have asked him for. It might be a couple days between e mails but he has responded every time. And I haven't even bought anything from him yet, but just trying to find out the direction I am going. Thumbs up to years of doing business with Bill and we are lucky to have someone like him in the VW/Audi world. :thumbup:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

happy with his work and products. :thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

was there this week.. his shop is FULL :thumbup:


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Souderton? Perkasie here.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Souderton? Perkasie here.


Bucks county:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## VWDADDY (Oct 13, 2002)

*I believe that he is just busy . Just try calling him again in the morning.

It's is worth the wait!*:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

Best vw shop in the tri-state area!


----------

